# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Mutual Dreaming(2 people share the same dream)

## [AsS]]PcoK

Mutual dreaming occurs where the dreams of two or more people share certain elements. At its most powerful the dreamers share the same dream completely. As with lucid dreaming, this can occur spontaneously or can be induced deliberately. Mutual dreaming is most common amongst two people who know each other well.
The stronger form of mutual dreaming, the meeting dream, occurs where the dreamers actually see each other and possibly communicate. The strongest examples of meeting dreams suggest some form of telepathic activity, which causes many people to be sceptical about these dreams.


Has anyone experienced this?
Write back with your experiences.Im hoping to learn more about this.

----------


## Placebo

I'd love to hear of the experience of the 1 person who's had a shared dream! Unless its already somewhere on the site... in which case...

----------


## [AsS]]PcoK

It would be great to do it though ey. Be like a multiplayer dream haha  ::goodjob::

----------


## Ev

I think I shared a couple of dreams:

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3675

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3199


I cant find more links.

What Ive noticed about these kind of dreams:
*exeptional level of reality.
*little to no control.
*generally very stable inviroment.

A dream in which my enemies were guided by another lucid dreamer/dreamer:
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....ighlight=leader

----------


## [AsS]]PcoK

It remains a question until proven. Say youve never seen a 'Cat' before in your life, your brain has no image of what a cat looks like, so say u want to see one is it possible to have one appear in your dream? Can u dream beyond memories and imaination.If so shared dreams are possible................What do u think??????????  ::?:

----------


## Ev

> _Originally posted by &#091;AsS_
> *]PcoK]It remains a question until proven. Say youve never seen a 'Cat' before in your life, your brain has no image of what a cat looks like, so say u want to see one is it possible to have one appear in your dream? Can u dream beyond memories and imaination.*



YES you can dream about things you've never experienced in your life. 
You can dream about things which are still a science fiction or dont "exist " in real life.

I've done it hundreds of time and woke up totally confused - I never had memory of that event/action/feeling. Yet I saw it. It was created/recalled in my mind. And it felt just as it should feel. Like I've done it millions of times before...

Answer to that question leads to such a host of questions, that it's scary... 
Why/ how those things appear? why do they feel so real? Is our life real? do we have a past life where we experienced it? How can you be sure, your life is not simulated by some kind of matrix? how can you be sure you even exist?.... crazy stuff..

----------


## [AsS]]PcoK

Good Point!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Gwendolyn

I had a mutual dream once when I was about 13 with my best friend. It was unplanned, but in my dream there were alot of other people sitting on a couch talking amoungst themselves. I was talking to her. Later when I woke up, I talked about the dream and she had had the same one and everything. Even the color of the couch matched the description ahe gave me. I have never been able to do it since.

----------


## SouthernSpirits

Yes I have experienced this, also have had it happen with two other people in the same dream/s.  It doesn't matter to me what skeptics think to be impossible, but rather what I  know is possible.  Don't get me wrong it is good to have a healthy level of skepticism, but the mind shouldn't be closed to possibilites.  In the last dream like this I can remember...

I was walking up some steps to go into a building I didn't recognize, I turned and saw my best friend about 30 yards away getting out of her car, I walked on in.  There was a dining area where alot of people were eating and talking.  I walked into a small room where there were boxes of pictures, I picked up a box to look at them and discovered it was full of my exhusbands pictures taken after we split.  This is the point where my best friend showed up as well as my youngest daughter.  We sat on the floor and were looking through the pictures, I commented on how happy he seemed to be and all the new things he has aquired.  I then said something about him not ever sending our kids child support even after I told him to just send what he could if he couldn't send all the court ordered which isn't much at all.  We saw pictures of his new girl friend and I said I hope he treated her better than he did me...he was a very angry, violent person.  Anyway, he then stormed into the room and knocked the picture I was holding out of my hand, his face turned red and he was coming at me when I woke up.

So when I woke up my best friend called and said she had a very strange dream, I let her talk about it.  She mentioned that my daughter was there as well and described the dream. I guess about 30 minutes later my daughter came into my room and I asked her if she remembered what she dreamed last night, she said yeah and I asked her to tell me what she could remember.  

She too described the pictures we were looking at and then said that her dad (who she calls by his first name now) showed up and was mad because we were looking at his pictures, she said "he was really mad, his face turned red and he was about to kill you mom, and I woke up".  I was about to ask her if she was eaves dropping on my phone conversation earlier when she added an extra detail that I did not mention to my best friend when I validated what she told me about her dream.  My daughter said "you said it must be nice to be able to afford Marlboro cigarettes, while I work my butt off, without any financial or emotional support for the kids."  She nailed it, and I then knew she was there with us....wherever we were.

I am not sure how it works, but I know it does happen.

----------


## Valvo

Is this really possible? Are you serious? I don't want to be rude or mean for saying this, but i'm very interested. Science has been the one thing that dictated rules for me, based on the laws and theories that survived the scientific method. I'd really like to know more about this. I've never even lucid dreamed, and before looking up dreams on the internet only a year ago, I thought that such a thing as controlling a dream to be impossible. If these are mutual dreams, truely shared dreams, then this is proof of telepathy, except in a dream. It is said that humans can only access 10% of their brain's power. Imagine if one is sleeping, and not using their energy, or that the subconcious is able to utilize these powers. This is brilliant! I just wish I could know, for a certainty, of it's truth. Dreams have been one of the things that have been researched until only recently. But thanks to technology and instantaneous communications, it's possible to learn more about the secrets of the human brain. If anyone has any more information or something related to Shared Dreams, please PM me. 

This is soooo awesome!   ::D:

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by &#091;AsS_
> *]PcoK]It remains a question until proven. Say youve never seen a 'Cat' before in your life, your brain has no image of what a cat looks like, so say u want to see one is it possible to have one appear in your dream? Can u dream beyond memories and imaination.If so shared dreams are possible................What do u think??????????*



Well, proof in this case is easy, if you have ever had a shared dream.  It is like going out on a date with somebody.  You don't need to 'prove' so much that your 'really' had a date with somebody -- all you need to do is compare notes.  If each person describes the same scene, situation, dialogue, and actions, then it is obvious that there had been a Shared Dream.

Years ago I had a Shared Dream with lady friend.  It was in my old College Days, and the lady was not a very close friend, but a mutual friend.  In the dream, we met at the College Cafeteria -- she was coming from Line 1 and I was coming from Line 5 and we met in between.  We greeted, and then discussed what we had found in the Lines we had already each investigated.  I told her that there was nothing on Lines 5, 4 and 3.  Neither of us had looked at Line 2.  She said that there were some puddings on Line 1.  Then we parted after wishing each other a 'good evening'.

Well, the next morning we met in a crowded hallway as people were rushing to their classes.  Now, when we saw each other, each of us began to plan to say "I dreamt of you last night..." and then when we heard what each of us was saying... we realized it might be the Same Dream, and so we each SIMULTANEOUSLY recounted the Dream, detail by detail, word per word, each from our own viewpoint.

Well, there is proof right there.

----------


## SouthernSpirits

Yeah Valvo I'm serious.  What I said about that dream is the truth. It was not the first one I have shared.  It was the first for my friend though.  I have heard that humans only use about 10% of their brain.Did I forfeit my percentage of proper grammer skills for what was behind door #1 that leads to freeing my soul while dreaming? Sounds like something I would do.

Your response didn't offend me, it made me think about what its like for people that really do not share dreams or remember sharing.  I don't know what that is like... Maybe a sleeping brain has access to other portions normally restricted by conciousness, or disbelief. 

I read how dr's did a labotomy on this woman with suicidal tendancies in 1938. Afterwards it was reported "*She was no longer conscious of her body.* She could go to sleep in two minutes rather than lying awake for two hours, and *her sleep was solid instead of being disturbed by dreams*. The distress in the stomach and the cold hands and frozen feet and general sensitiveness to cold were a thing of the past." 

I will leave that analyzing up to the scientists, trying to figure it out gives me a headache man.  As far as the lack of research done on dreams until more recent years, I would have to say I can see why.  Do we really want to let people F around with our brains? Maybe science will create a way to record our dreams for later review huh? lol. 

People are blessed with certain skills or talents each of us having our own unique traits.   Just don't close your mind to the possibility of connecting on a level that is new to you and maybe you will see for yourself sometime.  :smiley:

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Valvo_
> *...Science has been the one thing that dictated rules for me...*



It seems to be a matter of the most stubborn orthodoxy in Science and among Scientists that all concerns for quality and value, either spiritual or aesthetic, be dismissed ("Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance"... a good book on the subject).  They go to such an extent in maintaining an absence of Meaning, that we still have dreamers writing in to quote various scientific thesises, that dreams are 'arbitrary' firings of nervous cells.  Arbitrary.  Now, wouldn't arbitrary firings of nervous cells create a kind of White Noise of perception.  Instead we have dreams of Motif and Story.  Those low among us have low dreams, but those of noble soul and have high dreams of goodness and light.   Well, maybe the dreams of Scientists are arbitrary firings ... that would be what they deserve, wouldn't it?

So, no, science is the wrong place to go to enquire of dreams.  If you need beans counted, then they would be your boys.  But dreams aren't beans. 

To have some insight into Human Potential, it would be better to pursue some course in hagliography -- the supernatural and those who have been convinced that they had encountered the supernatural.   yes, Science insists that people are easily fooled; however, that is only their assertion.  Look into the literature and do some travelling.  One will encounter fools enough, to be sure, but then one will find the genuine article too.  Or perhaps you might hear of somebody recounting the instance of having had a Shared Dream, and you won't so cavalierly assume they are lying.

----------


## King and God

I have never felt any other mind present in any of my dreams that I can remember. But one of my friends 8 years ago claimed to have experienced a shared dream. I'm very skeptical about this, but I don't consider it impossible, since absolutely nothing is impossible.

----------


## cybereality

Personally, I have never had a shared dream (that I know of...). But a good friend of mine told me about his. When I was telling him about one of my dreams he opened up to me, in a very serious manner, about his experience. He told me that he and his wife of many years shared the exact same dream. He didn't go into any specific details, but he said it was a life-changing experience. This is not the kind of proof science needs, but it is more than enough for me.

BTW: The mind uses way more than 10% of the brain. Thats a myth. The current figure is around 90-100%. Originally they thought it was only 10% because that is about how much the conscious mind uses. The other 80% or more goes into low level brain processes like the subconscious devices required to process the raw signals and create a persistant perception of reality. We just dont usually have access to the other 90%.

// cybereality

----------


## suorkaterina

I had a shared dream that I posted on here a while ago.  It was a shared lucid dream.  The person I shared with and I have been able to comunicate telepathically in waking life as well. For example, we say the same things at the same time.  I know when he's going to show up at my house unexpecdidly(sp?). He's repeated stuff out loud that I've said in my head, etc.

In the dream we were facing each other sitting down.  He asked me why we both look different and I told him it was because we are projecting our own image of ourselves in the dream world.  Then he changed the scene that we were looking at to this night scene over caribean seas.

My friend described the night scene perfectly to me, but not the first part.  He has really bad dream recall=P.  But I somehow know that we share dreams often.  I'm trying to get him to write his dreams down so we can compare notes=)  I have a feeling we do this more often than we know.  Being lucid this one particular time just made it more predominant.

I'm a believer  ::D:

----------


## raf4d

Hi, this is only my second post here.

My husband and I have had mutual dreams on many different occasions.  The funniest one I can remember was several years ago, before we were married, we both had a dream that Jerry Seinfeld was in.  Keep in mind, we never watched the show, we didn't talk about Jerry Seinfeld, and my husband doesn't even care for Jerry Seinfeld.  It was so odd that we would both dream about him.  We've had other mutual/shared dreams over the years.

The most recent one however was just several days ago.  Basically we both had a dream that involved a turtle in an aquarium and trying to rescue the turtle.  Keep in mind we do not have pet turtles, did not watch anything on t.v. about turtles, did not talk about or read about turtles.

My version:

In my dream, we were living in some sort of a large artist loft/co-op spare (don't actually live in one, own a house) and I had an art show going on that I was trying to get ready for.  For some reason we had this very large aquarium with 3 medium sized/big pet turtles.  One of the turtles escaped the aquarium because the lid of the aquarium was not totally covering the aquarium.  My parents showed up to the art show and my dad was trying to help me rescue this turtle who was walking around on the floor.  I didn't want anyone to step on or hurt the turtle.  My dad and I struggled to put the turtle back in the aquarium and I suggested putting one of the window screens over the aquarium.

Husband's version:

In his dream, again, somehow we had an aquarium with a pet turtle.  I think in his dream it was one turtle and a small turtle.  Our cats (or maybe it was just one of the cats) got the lid off of the aquarium and was trying to play with or even eat/kill the poor turtle.  So, my husband was trying to rescue this turtle.  

Obviously the exact details (such as size and number of turtles or how they got our of the aquarium or why we were trying to rescue a turtle) is not totally identical, but I would say there are certainly a lot of things in both dreams that do match up!  


Now, one could argue I suppose that it may not be that odd or surprising that my husband and I sometimes have the same or very similar dreams.  We share the same bed, it could be we talk in our sleep, and being married makes us close.

However, my husband is not the ONLY person I have had a mutual dream with.  In high school, I had this awful physics teacher.  It's a long story about this physics teacher and I won't bore with those details, but one night my dad and I both dreamed that this physics teacher was crying!  Keep in mind that although my dad and I were sleeping in the same house, we were in completely different rooms when we were sleeping, so there is no way that something like talking in one's sleep would affect either of our dreams!  

As for scientific proof, my husband is a very scientific/technical type of person.  Despite that, he does believe in certain things that other scientific types might be skeptical about, such as ghosts.  (Let me add that for most of my life, I never believed in ghosts and it wasn't until some other things happened that I was open to the possibility of ghosts or the supernatural or whatever you want to call it.)  I have discussed how odd I think this mutual dreaming thing is, how odd it is that I seem to sense when someone has died, I tune into friends who live across the country, it just makes no scientific sense to me and I had to ask my husband, "Since you have a very scientific and logical brain, how is that that you can believe in this stuff too and how do you justify your beliefs scientifically?"  My husband is an electronics/radio technician, so he deals with things like radio waves and radio frequencies.  He basically explained his beliefs by saying that we all transmit and receive frequencies, just as radios transmit and receive frequencies.  So, when he and I have the same dream, it probably just means our brains/souls (whatever) are sending and recieving wavelengths or frequencies.  He believes we can send/transmit these brain frequencies way out into the universe perhaps and receive them from just as far away, which would explain things like tuning into your friend across the country while they tune into you, knowing when someone has died, etc.  


So, sorry for the long post here, but yes, I do believe that mutual dreams happen and I have experienced them on many occasions, but never on purpose.

----------


## phoenelai

Came across this reading La Berge Lab testing...

[i]..if the lucid dreamers are actually sharing a dream-world, they would show simultaneous eye-movement signals in their polygraphic recordings. If on the other hand, they report carrying out this task in a mutual lucid dream and do not show simultaneous signals, we would have to conclude that they were at most sharing dream plots. Let us be sure to appreciate the significance of such an experiment. If the mutual lucid dreams fail to show simultaneous signals, it would be neither surprising or especially significant. However, if the mutual lcud dreamers did prove to produce simultaneous eye movement signals, we have incontrovertible proof for the objective existence of the dream world. 

Stephen LaBerge (1985) Lucid Dreaming, NY Ballantine

----------


## arby

> _Originally posted by phoenelai_
> *Came across this reading La Berge Lab testing...
> 
> [i]..if the lucid dreamers are actually sharing a dream-world, they would show simultaneous eye-movement signals in their polygraphic recordings. If on the other hand, they report carrying out this task in a mutual lucid dream and do not show simultaneous signals, we would have to conclude that they were at most sharing dream plots. Let us be sure to appreciate the significance of such an experiment. If the mutual lucid dreams fail to show simultaneous signals, it would be neither surprising or especially significant. However, if the mutual lcud dreamers did prove to produce simultaneous eye movement signals, we have incontrovertible proof for the objective existence of the dream world. 
> 
> Stephen LaBerge (1985) Lucid Dreaming, NY Ballantine*



That experiment is made even more in-conclusive due to the fact that each dreamer would have a differnt view-point in the dream. To have identical eye-movement signals you would need to have both people be the same person in the dream.

also, people might perceive things differntly. For example, the color green might look to you as the color purple looks to me.

----------


## invadergarf

I've never experienced a shared dream but it sounds really interesting... I have a question though, does anyone think it's possible to have a shared dream on purpose? Do you think that while you are lucid you could manage to go into someone else's dreams?

I've read on the forum about people who have had dreams which they've shared with other people who were also lucid dreaming, this sounds really interesting, but confuses me as to how it's possible, lol. I'm not a skeptic though, I believe it's possible to have a shared dream, I just don't understand how it's possible.

InvaderGarf

----------


## nightshade

It's funny that there's no real evidence for such things as shared dreaming. LaBerge found ways to prove lucid dreaming is possible, why has no one done that with shared dreams, it shouldn't be that hard. It's the same with OBE, psi balls, the tooth fairy, astral projection and all that stuff. How can so many people believe in that stuff? I can't understand it.

----------


## italianmonkey

it is sad but i can't find anything to answer...
nightshade seems to be right  :Sad:

----------


## monster

my husband and i have had shared topics in dreams.
like one night we both dreamt of the devil, then another time, it was of lions. 
i've never been able to communicate with anyone in a dream before. does any one have any takes on what it would take to create this kind of dream?

----------


## Golden_Mist

Yeah I think I've had one before, 
I ended up in a huge church, and the Pope was up at the front, A whole bunch of familar people were near me, and there were vampires envovled, I told my friend about the Pope part, she said yah, and she said she saw me too! Plus she even mentioned the vampires. Then again I was in this huge ancient ruin, and 3 of my friends were talking n the center, And I said to them to ask eachother about this dream, and one of them said they remember having a dream about the ruins!~ But that was like years ago    ::|:  I wanna know how to induce this

----------


## Golden_Mist

Acually I think I might call me friend up tommorow and tell her to think about me at one place and concentrate on that only. We'll see the results eh? 1 outa 3 chance it'll happen betcha.

----------


## Distant Clone

BUMP

Aww man. I just had a dream in which someone looked so familiar and after thinking about it, I came to the conclusion that it was [ASS]]PcoK. He said his name was Hector, and all of the names were Spanish. I just looked at his profile, he's in England. That means he's about 7 hours ahead of me, meaning he would have to still be asleep at like 12:45PM, in the afternoon.

Doubtful, but I just thought I would post it anyways. He was also pretty old and had a goatee. He said he wanted to be a nerd kinda. He was getting freaked out when I would teleport ahead of him instead of running to catch up behind him. To end the dream, before an FA, someone came up and told me I would be going with him. Then a third person showed, along with "PcoK". I teleported/levitated six times in a row, then turned invisible the next time I levitated. I manifested a rocket launcher and shot all three of them as they pixelated.

*Edit*: After thinking about this more, I realized this was a repeated dream and I knew he was PcoK because I remembered him from the first time I had this dream.

----------


## Albert Reakle

I'm sorry for the long post and I appreciate those who take the time to read it.

I had a mutual dream experience oonce. A meeting dream actually and its really weird. I've had several dreams in which I would see this girl but all that was visible was pure blonde hair at first but recently just a few months ago that changed. I had a dream where I was hanging with an ex-girlfriend and her best friend. I would keep flirting with my ex while her friend flirted with me but the strange part is all my mind seemed to focus on was her friend, I could see her clearly unlike the others in the dream. We went into the friends room and she laid on her back and let her head hang off the bed. She gave one of those smiles where your eyes are closed with such joy, it was enchanting but as I looked into her eyes I felt like there was pain. At first I thought this was all a product of my imagination but I came to find out that the same ex in that dream was friends with this girl. She perfectly matcheed the description I had even the name and room fit. Not only that the friend has been dreaming of me in different settings. The weird part is that mine are rare but clear and hers are consistent and unclear. She can't seem to stop dreaming of me, she even daydreams. However she only has my description nailed.

----------


## Lmrhone

It is on this site...WakingNomad,Raven Knight, and Man of Shred have said to have had mutual dreams or shared dreams. Go to advanced search and put in one of those names ( my favorite is WakingNomad) and look up shared dreams. it's in his dream journal too.

----------


## The Cusp

Mutual dreaming happens around here all the time!  It happens mostly when cliques form in the DJ section, when a small group of people read and comment in each other's dream journals on a regular basis.  Inevitably those sorts of dream synchs begin to happen more and more.

----------


## nina

Whoa necro.

----------

